# Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?



## webber (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir ein Grundstück mit Haus gekauft. Meine Freundin meinte, man könne doch auf den reichlich 2000 m² irgendwo einen kleinen Fischteich anlegen, in dem sie dann angeln könne. Im selben Atemzug fragte sie mich aber, ob man denn da auch eine Genehmigung (Fischereischein o.ä.) bräuchte. Ich habe keine Ahnung, würde aber denken, daß der Fischerei-/Angelschein ja mit dem Vermitteln von Sachkunde verbunden ist, welche man benötigt, um Fische artgerecht zu fangen...und/oder zu töten.
Wie ist es? Darf man im eigenen Teich selbst gezüchtete Fische angeln?

Danke

P.S. Andere Frage... gilt das Fangen von Fischen per Hand auch als "Fischen" im Sinne des Gesetzgebers?


----------



## Okken53 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Ich habe bei meiner Prüfung gelernt, dass du auch wenn du in deinem EIGENEN Teich angeln willst auch einen Fischereischein brauchst.

LG

Nachtrag: So ist das zumindest in Hamburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Kommt wie immer zuerst mal aufs jeweilige Landesrercht an, da Fischereirecht Landessache ist.
Müsste man also vor allem anderen zuerst mal wissen, in welchem Bundesland Du wohnst, dann im entsprechenden Gesetz gucken..


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt wie immer zuerst mal aufs jeweilige Landesrercht an, da Fischereirecht Landessache ist.
> Müsste man also vor allem anderen zuerst mal wissen, in welchem Bundesland Du wohnst, dann im entsprechenden Gesetz gucken..


 
so ist es !

Für Bayern:
Du braucht die Fischerprüfung und einen gültigen einen Fischereischein, sowie du mit einer Handangel fischt, auch an einem Privatteich auf Privatgrund.


----------



## webber (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## grazy04 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

meistens reicht es den Geltungs-§ zu lesen, bei den meisten steht dann sowas: gilt für alle oberirdischen Gewässer mit und ohne Zulauf (oder so ähnlich), heist wenn das FG für dein Bundesland so anfängt gilt es auch für deinen priv Teich, jetzt werden gleich die ersten kommen und schreien ABER das iss mein priv Grundstück..... Grundsätzlich ja, ABEEER: das Gesetz gilt nunmal für ALLE Gewässer, wie das ganze kontrolliert wird steht auf nem anderem Blatt
Da kein Fischereikontrolettie auf dein Grundstück darf is das also kein Problem... ABER die Polizei darf das wenn begründeter Verdacht besteht usw. Also ist es wie im richtigen Leben, wenn keiner was sagt biste sicher, wenn einer deiner Nachbarn dich nicht leiden kann oder auf Nummer sicher gehen willst brauchste den Fischereischein.

so long


----------



## Forellenzemmel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



webber schrieb:


> P.S. Andere Frage... gilt das Fangen von Fischen per Hand auch als "Fischen" im Sinne des Gesetzgebers?


 
Hallo webber,

erst mal herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard... hat der Admin wohl vergessen:q...
Im Sinne des Gesetzgebers wirst Du auch "Fischen" wenn Du die Tiere mit den eigenen oder dritten Zähnen aus dem Wasser holst - was ja auch irgendwie sinnig ist, "Fischen" hat nicht unbedingt was mit "Angeln" zu tun.
Aber mach Dir mal keinen Kopf um das Landesfischereirecht - wer zum Teufel soll Dich auf Deinem eigenen Grundstück _legal_ überprüfen können??? 
Wichtiger wäre die Frage: Ist es möglich dort einen fischfreundlichen Teich anzulegen -alles andere kommt von selbst#h

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



> hat der Admin wohl vergessen


Hatter - sorry:
Und auch von mir herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Okken53 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



> wer zum Teufel soll Dich auf Deinem eigenen Grundstück _legal_ überprüfen können???



Wie schon gesagt wurde. Ein Fischereiaufseher darf es nicht, aber  die  *Polizei* schon!


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Aber mach Dir mal keinen Kopf um das Landesfischereirecht - wer zum Teufel soll Dich auf Deinem eigenen Grundstück _legal_ überprüfen können???


 
 Folgender Fall ist zwar nicht zu generalisieren, aber es ginb Situationen, die es eigentlich eben doch gibt :

(ligt nun 8 Jahre zurück)

Der Vater meines Freundes hat auf seinem Grundstück einen Forellenteich mit kleiner Insel usw ... und hat eben auch dort mit der Angel sich seine Forellen rausgeholt .. nur er hat 
1. keine Fischerprüfung und somit auch keinen Fischereischein
2. dafür aber einen mißgünstigen Nachbarn

Folge: Der Nachbar hat die Polizei gerufen und es gab eine Anzeige ...

für einen leitenden Beamten (Wahlbeamter) im öffentlichn Dienst eine fast schon verheerende Wirkung ...

Und die Moral der Geschicht: 
Mach es legal, dann kann dir keiner #h


----------



## webber (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatter - sorry:
> Und auch von mir herzlich willkommen!


 
So viel Nettigkeit bin ich gar nicht gewohnt. Hab mich aber schon gewundert, warum Du 300 Milliarden Beiträge verfaßt hast.

Moin moin Admin


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Okken53 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wurde. Ein Fischereiaufseher darf es nicht,...


 
Vorsicht !
Auch das ist Ländersache:
In Bayern ist es dementsprechend zu diesem Jahr gesetzlich geändert worden: Der Fischereiaufseher darf !


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Das LFG Sachsen-Anhalt ist für mich als Laie in dieser Frage recht undeutlich und z.T. widersprüchlich.
Am besten erkundigst Du Dich bei Deiner zuständigen Fisschereibehörde.

Nachtrag.
Auch willkommen an Board. Wie der Admin, so der Mod :--)


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das LFG Sachsen-Anhalt ist für mich als Laie in dieser Frage recht undeutlich und z.T. widersprüchlich.
> Am besten erkundigst Du Dich bei Deiner zuständigen Fisschereibehörde.



Ja, ich habe in der entsprechenden Passage auch erst mal gestaunt - aber zum Endeffekt heißt das, daß es bei einer Größe unter 0,05 ha also 500m² keine Fischereischeinpflicht gibt.

@Webber
also baue deinen Gartenteich nicht so groß, dann darf Frauchen auch angeln....

#h


----------



## webber (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Also baue ich ein Zelt über den Teich oder bleibe beim FishMäc.
Naja, mir eigentlich egal, da ja nicht ich sondern meine Freundin angeln wollte.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Vater meines Freundes hat auf seinem Grundstück einen Forellenteich mit kleiner Insel usw ... und hat eben auch dort mit der Angel sich seine Forellen rausgeholt .. nur er hat
> 1. keine Fischerprüfung und somit auch keinen Fischereischein
> 2. dafür aber einen mißgünstigen Nachbarn
> 
> Folge: Der Nachbar hat die Polizei gerufen und es gab eine Anzeige ...


 
Hmm Toni, 

war der mißgünstige Nachbar selber Zeuge? Oder hat die Polizei das Grundstück erstürmt, mit oder ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl? Also, ein Ertappen auf Frischer Tat muß ja eigentlich für eine Anzeige vorhanden sein, anderseits gibt es in Bayern schon diverse Gesetze welche dem normalen Mitteleuropäer gelinde gesagt sehr "abstrakt" vorkommen...:q
Gut, in dem von Dir geschildertem Falle ist das schon heftig - aber das dürfte selbst in Bayern nicht die Regel sein...

An und für sich ermittelt die Polizei nach Verhältnissmäßigkeit... soll heißen - ist eigentlich wirklich nicht ihr Bier.

Stefan


----------



## wingi (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Hallo!
Das grundsätzliche Problem wird vor allem das "anlegen" des Teiches...... gaaaanz schwieriges Thema... von wegen Umweltschutz, Baugenehmigung, Haftungsfragen, etc.etc.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Mai (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch: Wie kommt das Wasser in den Teich. Wenn da nur Regenwasser von der Dachrinne reinläuft ist es ein sogenannter "Himmelsteich" und Du brauchst keinen Fischereischein. Wenn der Teich jedoch von einem Bach gespeist wird brauchst Du sogar das Fischereirecht. So war es zumindest in Baden-Württ., als ich die Fischerprüfung gemacht habe, ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Hmm Toni,
> 
> war der mißgünstige Nachbar selber Zeuge? Oder hat die Polizei das Grundstück erstürmt, mit oder ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl? Also, ein Ertappen auf Frischer Tat muß ja eigentlich für eine Anzeige vorhanden sein, anderseits gibt es in Bayern schon diverse Gesetze welche dem normalen Mitteleuropäer gelinde gesagt sehr "abstrakt" vorkommen...:q
> Gut, in dem von Dir geschildertem Falle ist das schon heftig - aber das dürfte selbst in Bayern nicht die Regel sein...
> ...


 
Der Nachbar war Zeuge und hatte noch Zeugen.
War alles sehr glaubhaft beweisbar ...

Die Aufnahme von Anzeigen durch die Polizei ist nicht ein Alleingang in Bayern  ... achso: und unterliegt nicht der Willkür eines Beamten, ob er diese aufnehmen will oder nicht ....


aber wie gesagt, der Fall ist nicht generalisierbar, aber eben möglich #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Ganz ehrlich?
Da hätte ich definitv mehr Schiß, bei der nächtlichen Tauwurmsuche als terroristischer Aggressor angesehen zu werden und die Polizei auf den Plan zu rufen. 

sogar in Bayern: wen soll das denn interessieren, was du in deinem Garten machst? Vielleicht dreht der Nachbar ja xxx-Filmchen in seiner Freizeit, das ist doch auch allen wurscht.
Großer Tip: :vik::vik::vik:

Gebt den Nachbarn frischgeräucherten Fisch, den mögen alle und NIEMALS wieder wird es Beschwerden geben!!!


----------



## Dirt (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

@ Kohlmeise:
ich wär gern dein nachbar


----------



## Parasol (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ........................
> sogar in Bayern: wen soll das denn interessieren, was du in deinem Garten machst? ............................



Hallo, das könnte z.B. einen Tierschützer interessieren oder einen, der die Fischerprüfung nicht geschafft hat und deswegen nicht darf. Oft wissen die über die Gesetze besser Bescheid als die Angler, was die unterschiedlichen Meinungen beweisen.

Um aber auf die eigentliche Frage zu antworten:
Grundsätzlich setzt Fischen mit der Handangel einen Fischereischein voraus; auch am eigenen Teich (Bayern).


----------



## angler-jan (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Wenn niemand in deinen Garten gucken kann, dann musst du dir auch keine Gedanken machen. 
Es merkt ja keiner. 
Man soltle halt nur wissen, wie man einen Fisch waidgerecht behandelt.


----------



## webber (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe in der entsprechenden Passage auch erst mal gestaunt - aber zum Endeffekt heißt das, daß es bei einer Größe unter 0,05 ha also 500m² keine Fischereischeinpflicht gibt.
> 
> @Webber
> also baue deinen Gartenteich nicht so groß, dann darf Frauchen auch angeln....
> ...


 

Hallo und vielen Dank erstmal..
den genauen Paragraphen mit diesem Inhalt kannste mir nicht nennen?
Aber der Teich sollte eh nicht so groß werden. Ich dachte so an 100 m² bis max. 150 m².
Ich las, daß selbst die Hege einen Fischereischein erfordert... müßte bedeuten, daß ich selbst für einen unbeangelten Koi-Teich einen FS benötigen würde. Alles sehr seltsam.. Zum Glück ist die Teichgeschichte ein Wunsch meiner Freundin. Wenn's nach mir geht (und das tut es), dann bleibt die größe Wiese einfach nur Wiese. Wer weiß, was nach dem Teich dann noch kommt... Boot, Taucherausrüstung, U-Boot, Leuchtturm?!


----------



## luecke3.0 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

Hallo,
das ist immer Landesrecht und deswegen schwierig zu beantworten.
Ich würde mir erstmal mehr sorgen um das Anlegen des Teiches machen, welche Tiefe darf der haben, braucht man ne Genehmigung, usw.
Und dann ist so ein Fischteich ja mehr als nur Loch buddeln und Wasser rein!

Mir wäre es auf meinem Privatgrundstück egal was die Rechtslage sagt. Dann müßtest du schon irgendwelche pingeligen Paragrapenprofis in der Nachbarschaft haben. Denn ich glaub kaum, das ein Fischereiaufseher oder die Polizei Zeit und Lust dazu hat jemanden zu kontrollieren der in seinem eigenen Gartenteich angelt!#q

Aber ganz allgemein schadet es auf keinen Fall einen Sportfischerprüfungs-Lehrgang mitzumachen, besonders wenn man Fische züchten und auch verwerten will!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Rotzbarsch (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

In N.R.W ist es auch verboten ohne Angelschein auf seinen eigenen Grund und Boden zu angeln.Aber,wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.Wenn dich keiner sieht -egal.Aber ich glaube wenn du erst einmal beim angeln Blut geleckt hast,willst du bestimmt auch mal etwas grösseres an den Hagen kriegen.Es ist natürlich idiotisch das man auf seinen Grundstück nicht angeln darf.Beim Kaninchenschlachten, Schafschlachten oder Schweineschlachten für den Eigenbedarf brauch ich keinen Schlachterschein oder ähnliches.Das Schwein wird nur vom Tierarzt untersucht und wenn alles in Ordnung ist,freigegeben.Für alle die glauben das man es nicht darf ist gesagt:Man darf es wenn man die Vorschriften einhält.So viel zum Thema "Angeln im eigenen Teich"


----------



## FeederFan1990 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln im eigenen Teich - legal oder illegal?*

also in NRW ist es so solange der teich unter 0.5 ha ist kannsu machen was du willst ^^,sprich wenn er 0.4 h groß is kann dir keiner was ,aber wenn er 0.5 ist dann mussu hier auch nich fischerei scheine auststellen omg -.- ist zwar deine sache wem du sie gibst aber trotzdem ******** |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Petri!:vik:#h


----------

